# Previsões para Coimbra na Queima das Fitas e no concerto da Madonna



## Golden Fields (30 Abr 2012 às 15:59)

Boas pessoal, 

Gostaria que me dessem uma ajuda nas previsões e acompanhamento do estado do tempo em Coimbra para a Queima das Fitas que decorre entre 4 a 11 de Maio, especialmente para o dia do cortejo e também para o concerto da Madonna que será a 24 de Junho no Estádio Cidade de Coimbra (ainda é cedo, mas se alguém tiver alguns dados agradecia).


Obrigado desde já


----------



## Knyght (30 Abr 2012 às 16:08)

Estás a pedir algo para além da janela das 72h onde praticamente é tendências estatísticas.

Pelo CMC dia 4 terás chuva mesmo aí.


----------



## Golden Fields (30 Abr 2012 às 16:20)

Sim, porém poderiam me ajudar com previsões mais fidedígnas com o aproximar das datas..
O cortejo não é dia 4.. dia 4 à noite é a Serenata, convinha que não chovesse


----------

